# Port Arthur



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## DDanielson (Mar 24, 2008)

Jacob, good luck to Beans and Clay.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

DDanielson said:


> Jacob, good luck to Beans and Clay.


Second to that.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

DDanielson said:


> Jacob, good luck to Beans and Clay.


Thank you. Clay is training this weekend. Mr. Danny is running Beans. Will probably have Clay run her @ Metro. 



earswlove said:


> Second to that.


Thanks. Did you make the trip?


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Thank you. Clay is training this weekend. Mr. Danny is running Beans. Will probably have Clay run her @ Metro.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Did you make the trip?


Jacob I was just told that Ernie got 2nd. What I just missed.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

No doubt. I really like that insanely high drive dog. Good job Clay, Mr. Danny, & Mrs. Carole (For putting together such a nice breeding.) on QAA Ernie.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any Derby news?

Thanks!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

One of the derby judges had a family emergency and had to leave the grounds immediately. The derby will resume the 2nd series tomorrow morning at 8:00.

Callbacks to the Am 3rd: 1, 4, 9, 12, 14, 22, 25, 27, 29, 33, 35, 38, 40, 45.

Qual results:
1st #13 Maggie - Lecambre/Brasseaux
2nd #5 Ernie - Farmer/Farmer
3rd #28 Doc -Broussard/Broussard
4th # 9 Sadie - Westfall/Milligan
RJ #15 Rock Widner/Widner
Jams, 22, 23, 33

ml


----------



## marshallstone (Feb 14, 2011)

Callbacks to the Am 4th (water marks) triple, 2 retired: 1, 4, 9, 12, 14, 22, 25, 27, 33, 35, 38, 40.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM is a quad, 3 retired. Out of order flyer. Early dogs doing it in one form or fashion.


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Good Luck Boley!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

bfarmer said:


> Good Luck Boley!!


X2,,, You're on a roll!!!

Angie


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Am Results

25 Johnny/Ausmus
22 Rainey/Boley
14 Trooper/Friudenberg
40 Lexie/Stupka
RJ 33
Jam 1,4,9,12,27,38

Thanks to the Judges, Bird Techs and PARC for a great amature stake.
Congrats to all who placed and finished.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Way to go Jim and Johnny! Hardest working guy at the field trial too I bet!

Congrats to all finishers!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations Kenny on your Derby 3rd with Seaside's Taylor Made! Two Derbies and Two Thirds! Way to go!

rita


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Derby Results

22 Rusty/Gunzer
24 Moses/Milligan
9 Taylor/Cox
23 GeeGee/Thibodeaux
RJ 15 Austin/Gunzer
Jams 5, 10,19


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Lauren, it was nice to have two dogs in the fourth. Thanks to all for a great weekend.

Jimmy


----------



## stevebpenny (Nov 10, 2009)

Way to go Jim and Johnny and great job by all the AM group.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Way to Go Mike and Rainy!!!

Angie


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats to all......!!!!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Congratulations Jimmy and Johnny!
Nice going Mike, Gary, and Wayne. 
That was one tough Am.

ml


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations Jimmy & Johnny. Wish we were there to celebrate with you.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Any news on the Open?


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Lauren, Steve, Mark, Dave, Glenda it was a great weekend! 
Jimmy & Johnny


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

earswlove said:


> Any news on the Open?


All I know is Karl got first with Lily, second with Doc.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats on the derby win with your dog.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Jimmy!!!! That is awesome!!! So happy for you and Johnny!!!!!! 

Aaron*


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Aaron it sure feels good !!!

Jimmy


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Congrats on the derby win with your dog.


Thanks Jacob! Pretty excited!


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

congrats jimmy! happy for ya!


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Rickey, stay safe and we will keep you in our prayers see you soon!
.....Jimmy


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Way to go Mike Boley and Rainey. She did it again and again.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Way to go Boles!


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Does anybody has the Open Results?


----------

